

Musical sweet spot for 3D sound - ZoFreX
http://news.bbc.co.uk/today/hi/today/newsid_9427000/9427892.stm

======
dlb
<http://www.princeton.edu/3D3A/>

that is his lab's page with a bit more general information about what he is
doing.

this describes the process a bit more clearly
<http://www.princeton.edu/3D3A/BACCH_intro.html> it is a way of delivering
binaural audio over loud speakers.

I haven't read through his papers very closely yet, but in what I have read he
seems to misrepresent what ambisonics was on about so I'm dubious. But
definitely interesting stuff and worth further research.

